# Suche günstige SPS



## Verückter Bastler (6 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich brauche für JuFo eine SPS, ein Programmierkabel und die Software.
Eingänge:6
Ausgänge:4


----------



## maxmax (7 Mai 2005)

Hallo ...Bastler,
was ist JuFo?
Und wieviel is günstig?
Bei Conrad gibts z. Bsp. eine:
SIEMENS SIMATIC S7-200 EINSTEIGERBOX
Artikel-Nr.: 198085 - SM für 416,44  EUR
da scheint alles dabei zu sein.
Bzw. schau mal bei:
http://www.panasonic-electric-works.de/de/news.html?/home/www/de/de/company/company.htm
(hoffentlich geht der link)
Unter Steuerungen nach der Fp-e  oder FP0 nachsehen. Die Software FPWINPRO gibt es als Demo eingeschrenkt auf eine begrentzte Anzahl Netzwerke kostenlos. Die FP-e+Kabel kostet denke ich weniger als 416 €


----------



## Torsten_G (7 Mai 2005)

JuFo = "Jugend forscht"  :?: 

Zwar keine richtige SPS, aber dafür schön klein und preiswert sind Microprozessoren.

Z. B. der Atmel Mega 8 bietet insgesamt gleich etwa 20 I/O´s (TTL-Pegel, frei parametrierbar), es gibt jede Menge Hardware-Pläne, Code und Tutorials in den Weiten des Web´s, die Programmiersoftare ist gratis und die notwendige Hardware "drumherum" ist auch leicht selbst zu stricken.

"In Circuit Programming" ist problemlos möglich, und es gibt sogar einen Basic Compiler (Bascom AVR) mit tollen Libraries. Sogar der Anschluß eines LCD-Displays funzt damit ohne Probleme!

Und das Beste:
Den Mega 8 z. B. gibt´s schon für 2,75 Europäische Währungseinheiten.

Dürfte mit die billigste "SPS" sein...  :wink: 

Ansonsten, schau mal bei "Wago" oder "Beckhoff", die bieten auch Kleinsteuerungen ("Klemmen-SPS") an. 

Viele Grüße

Torsten


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
wenn es keine Superschwere Steuerungsaufgabe ist, bietet sich die Logo von Siemens an, Einsteigerpaket 150€, oder wie immer Ebay: eine alte S5, oder S7-200 CPU 212 ist da wohl das günstigste.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## BadTaste (9 Mai 2005)

Ich würde auch eine Mitsubishi FX-2N oder 1N empfehlen, die ist unschlagbar günstig und kann eine ganze Menge, sogar ein Bedienteil kann man raufstecken. 
Außerdem kann man sie in IEC 1131 Programmieren (leider nicht mit CodeSys).

Wenn man viele Temperaturen (analoge Werte) verwenden will ist auch Elrest ganz nett 8 Pt100 Eingänge Onboard.
Das günstigste ist natürlich ein Atmel Controller ;-)

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------

